# Does biotin also make cuticles thicker / grow?



## thr33things (Jan 3, 2014)

I have started taking a biotin supplement and I've noticed that in addition to my nails growing and being stronger, my cuticles (NOT the *eponychium) *are thickened and harder to remove. There's seems to be _more_ dead skin.

Do you think biotin could be a contributor? I've also switched cuticles oils so I wonder if the new one is not moisturizing as well. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hmm. I take biotin and I haven't experienced that. I can't say for sure it isn't related, but I certainly don't have that effect. If anything, a rash would be a more common side effect of biotin based on my reading. Thickening of those tissues can happen as we get older, but also is sometimes a sign of certain illnesses. If you are experiencing other changes, make sure to mention them to your doctor and include the observation of nail and cuticle changes. Nails are a pertinent indicator of health too, although we can sometimes dismiss them (well, not so much among this 'nail polish appreciation' group, of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Another possibility is that if you've been more aggressive with the cuticles lately (trimming, cutting, or using remover) there is the possibility that scar tissue can develop, which could be thicker. I think our instincts are so often right when it comes to health, and the simple explanation that this cuticle oil isn't as moisturizing for you sound very reasonable too! Good luck.


----------

